
The New Ruby Code of Conduct - jp_sc
https://www.ruby-lang.org/en/conduct/
======
thescribe
While I don't see why this is necessary, I admire the wording that the ruby
team has chosen. If more codes of conduct looked like this I do believe there
would be the amount of pushback there has been.

